# Restoring old furniture



## loops (17 Sep 2013)

Help!

I have just bought a retro side board, I've attached a photo, I want to know the the best way of 'restoring' it? Any ideas? Do I sand it? Or are there cleaning products that would work on it? Plus after I've cleaned it up what do I use for finishing?

Any help greatly appreciated, just want to give a tired old piece of furniture a new lease of life


----------



## RogerM (17 Sep 2013)

I would be very careful about sanding it - that looks like teak veneer and with a sanding block you'll go through it very quickly. I think I'd try an unobtrusive end panel first - or even the interior - wipe it with a soft cloth and white spirit, and then Danish Oil and lots of elbow grease.


----------



## Jacob (17 Sep 2013)

loops":36llkj91 said:


> ....Do I sand it? ....


Absolutely bloody not!!!
Perhaps start by washing it carefully with warm soapy water but not letting it soak at all. More of a wipe over, with toothbrush attention to crevices and corners.
Then when it's dry apply an oil finish sparingly. Raw linseed oil (half n half with turps) might do.


----------



## AndyT (17 Sep 2013)

If that's tired and old then so am I!

Seriously it looks in good shape. I would not rush to try and strip it. It's never easy to get into the corners and would probably look a lot worse. If it's just a bit grubby try going over it with coarse rag and some turps/white spirit to remove old grease and dirt, then some ordinary wax polish. 

If you really want to refinish it have a look at this thread https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/refinishing-ercol-dining-set-t73360.html

Is yours Ercol or G-Plan?


----------



## loops (17 Sep 2013)

Stepping away from the sandpaper, thank you! 

Not sure on the maker, just picked it up from a charity shop for £50 so very happy!


----------



## MrYorke (17 Sep 2013)

That style, I only know it as g-plan, is quickly coming back in fashion. Even a few of my customers have asked if I can make furniture in the same style. 

As above, a good clean rather than sanding back would be a good start. 

There is plenty more of it available of Gumtree, eBay etc etc


----------



## dickm (17 Sep 2013)

MrYorke":3gxfxz04 said:


> That style, I only know it as g-plan, is quickly coming back in fashion. Even a few of my customers have asked if I can make furniture in the same style.
> 
> As above, a good clean rather than sanding back would be a good start.
> 
> There is plenty more of it available of Gumtree, eBay etc etc


If it is Ercol (don't think it is) it's likely to be solid timber, not veneered. Even if it is solid, better to concentrate on reviving the old finish rather than sanding unless the existing finish is coming right off. 
For older, waxed furniture, the standard reviver was turpentine plus a dash of vinegar and another of meths. Or you can buy commercial, expensive ready made revivers.


----------



## ChrisR (17 Sep 2013)

MrYorke":1pr5dcoz said:


> That style, I only know it as g-plan, is quickly coming back in fashion. Even a few of my customers have asked if I can make furniture in the same style.
> 
> As above, a good clean rather than sanding back would be a good start.
> 
> There is plenty more of it available of Gumtree, eBay etc etc



I think Mr Yorke is correct in stating make as G-Plan, it looks exactly like a sideboard we used to have as I can remember, and that was G-Plan, I wonder where it is now. :roll: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Woodchips2 (17 Sep 2013)

It does look from the handles like G Plan.

We had a G Plan sideboard for about 30 years then preferred Ercol so sold the sideboard on E-Bay for £2. Just one person interested and he came from Dover. He picked it up in a Luton van which was full of G Plan furniture. He told me he regularly shipped a container of G Plan to Japan where there was a strong market.

My wife used to apply teak oil to all the G Plan furniture about twice a year and it looked as good as new.

Regards Keith


----------



## johnwc812 (18 Sep 2013)

Hi,
Teak oil, Danish oil, or linseed oil etc. applied with ultra fine steel wool "OOOO grade".
I find it removes the dirt and the top surface of the old finish without touching the wood.
I have even successfully used with wax on a French polished surface.
Cheers John


----------



## marcus (18 Sep 2013)

+1 to Andy's suggestion. Just a clean and some wax would probably be fine judging from the picture. As others have said, refinishing is usually a last resort. If it really needs that then be prepared for quite a long process (in commercial terms it is often a lot more expense than the piece is worth) and be careful. It's easy to get into a whole world of pain if you're not clear what you're doing. Far better to avoid if possible.


----------



## Sawyer (18 Sep 2013)

Remember, the original finish is as much part of a piece as any of the wooden or metal bits. Never remove an old finish unless it's absolutely necessary.
Newer types of finish are more durable, but also more difficult to repair than traditional ones.
'If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"


----------

